# Transmission Fluid/Filter Change: Fluid Capacity?



## mm0928 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have an 2018 Atlas S w/ 4Motion and would like to change the transmission fluid and filter. Anyone change their fluid and filter yet? What is the fluid capacity if empty? Also, what is the optimum transmission temperature to check the fill level? Is the design similar to the Tiguan transmission, with the overflow/fill tube? Does anyone have a diagram or a pic of the transmission and pan available? Also, is there a service manual available? I've looked all over the internet and haven't been able to locate anything. This is my first VW and first European automobile. We love the Atlas! It has been great in the Wisconsin snow! This is my first post after my introduction post earlier today. I'm pleased to join the forum and ready to share my experiences with the Atlas to help fellow Atlas owners. Thanks!


----------



## mm0928 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm also wondering if there is a fill tube on the topside of the transmission, accessible in the engine bay. 

Thanks! I appreciate the help!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mm0928 said:


> I'm also wondering if there is a fill tube on the topside of the transmission, accessible in the engine bay.
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate the help!


So, you can't open the hood and look?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

OP, you can access all VW factory service info -- including all the answers to your questions -- via erWin. 

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

Or, somebody who's already done that could chime in here. 

It's an Aisin 8-speed, which is related to the Aisin 6-speed (O9G) used in the mkV Golf/Jetta (like mine), and I'm going to say without even looking at my Atlas that there's no dipstick or fill tube and it's filled from the drain plug.


----------



## mm0928 (Dec 11, 2018)

Perfect! Thank You! That's just what I needed. I'm printing and saving pdf's from Erwin like mad. $35.00 for 1 day of access isn't too bad if you can snag what you need right away. If it's ok to post pics of the pages related to this from the manual here on the forum, I will do so. The procedure to check the ATF fluid is covered on pages 24-28 of the "8 Speed Automatic Transmission 09P" "Edition 03.2018" manual. Pages 95-97 of the same manual show the procedure for removing and installing the drain pan. Pages 99 and 100 show an exploded diagram with the various transmission parts and the specifications for bolt tightening.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone willing to take one for the team and send off their ATF for analysis? I am curious if the torque converter grinding noise some of us experience is really serious or not.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> Anyone willing to take one for the team and send off their ATF for analysis? I am curious if the torque converter grinding noise some of us experience is really serious or not.


Interested for sure on this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

mm0928 said:


> Perfect! Thank You! That's just what I needed. I'm printing and saving pdf's from Erwin like mad. $35.00 for 1 day of access isn't too bad if you can snag what you need right away. If it's ok to post pics of the pages related to this from the manual here on the forum, I will do so. The procedure to check the ATF fluid is covered on pages 24-28 of the "8 Speed Automatic Transmission 09P" "Edition 03.2018" manual. Pages 95-97 of the same manual show the procedure for removing and installing the drain pan. Pages 99 and 100 show an exploded diagram with the various transmission parts and the specifications for bolt tightening.


Hello and welcome to the site. While you are getting the info on the trans can you also get info on the Haldex & differentials? posting the info would be a great help to many of us looking for the same info.
Thanks in advance, we appreciate it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mm0928 said:


> Perfect! Thank You! That's just what I needed. I'm printing and saving pdf's from Erwin like mad. $35.00 for 1 day of access isn't too bad if you can snag what you need right away. If it's ok to post pics of the pages related to this from the manual here on the forum, I will do so. The procedure to check the ATF fluid is covered on pages 24-28 of the "8 Speed Automatic Transmission 09P" "Edition 03.2018" manual. Pages 95-97 of the same manual show the procedure for removing and installing the drain pan. Pages 99 and 100 show an exploded diagram with the various transmission parts and the specifications for bolt tightening.


That's great, glad the link helped! My plan is to someday soon pony up the $35 and check out everything that's on Erwin for the Atlas, as there's no other repair manual available. 



shadytheatlas said:


> Anyone willing to take one for the team and send off their ATF for analysis? I am curious if the torque converter grinding noise some of us experience is really serious or not.


I did a Blackstone analysis of the ATF in my Jetta from a change at 54k mi and am about to do the same at 105k mi. Will be interesting to compare the two. Sadly at 4.8k mi on the Atlas, can't help you out on that one yet.


----------



## darin311 (Mar 23, 2019)

Anyone get their Atlas ATF analyzed yet?

Does the Atlas really need the oil/filter change after only 20k miles? :screwy:

It just seems ridiculous to me. Mostly highway miles and no towing yet either. 2.0T version, not sure if tranny is same with the V6. My 15 Mustang GT doesn't need it until 150k miles! I know, apples to oranges, haha. Anyone have thoughts on this change interval VW states?

Darin


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

darin311 said:


> Anyone get their Atlas ATF analyzed yet?
> 
> Does the Atlas really need the oil/filter change after only 20k miles? :screwy:
> 
> ...


Atlas 2017+ Maintenance Edition 07.2018

2.2.11 Automatic Transmission

Changing ATF: USA/Canada = Every 80,000 mi (Hot Climate - every 60,000 mi)

TW


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Atlas 2017+ Maintenance Edition 07.2018
> 
> 2.2.11 Automatic Transmission
> 
> ...


Does the procedure call out a seperate drain hole and seperate fill hole? 

Also what does the procedure use for checking level after fill? Is there a plastic tube inside like the Toyota Aisin 8 speed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> Does the procedure call out a seperate drain hole and seperate fill hole?
> 
> Also what does the procedure use for checking level after fill? Is there a plastic tube inside like the Toyota Aisin 8 speed?
> 
> ...


There is a "check plug" on the bottom of the transmission pan. This opening, or "check hole" is used for both draining and filling (3 Liters) the transmission. Within the check hole, there is an inserted "overflow pipe" extending vertically within the pan to maintain the correct fluid level. To drain, both check plug and overflow pipe are removed. To fill (overflow pipe in place), a bottle is elevated higher than the transmission and connected by hose to the check hole - gravity brings the fluid to correct level by just reaching the top of the overflow pipe, excess will drain out through the overflow pipe before replacing the check plug.

Not too difficult, but I think I'll let the shop take care of this one - Oil Filler VAS6262A; Adapter 2 VAS6262/2; Adapter 6 VAS6262/6

TW


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> There is a "check plug" on the bottom of the transmission pan. This opening, or "check hole" is used for both draining and filling (3 Liters) the transmission. Within the check hole, there is an inserted "overflow pipe" extending vertically within the pan to maintain the correct fluid level. To drain, both check plug and overflow pipe are removed. To fill (overflow pipe in place), a bottle is elevated higher than the transmission and connected by hose to the check hole - gravity brings the fluid to correct level by just reaching the top of the overflow pipe, excess will drain out through the overflow pipe before replacing the check plug.
> 
> Not too difficult, but I think I'll let the shop take care of this one - Oil Filler VAS6262A; Adapter 2 VAS6262/2; Adapter 6 VAS6262/6
> 
> TW


Thanks. Was curious. Ive always wondered if the transmission fluid is underfilled from the factory and thus the reason for that “shhh” noise at 5mph.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darin311 (Mar 23, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> There is a "check plug" on the bottom of the transmission pan. This opening, or "check hole" is used for both draining and filling (3 Liters) the transmission. Within the check hole, there is an inserted "overflow pipe" extending vertically within the pan to maintain the correct fluid level. To drain, both check plug and overflow pipe are removed. To fill (overflow pipe in place), a bottle is elevated higher than the transmission and connected by hose to the check hole - gravity brings the fluid to correct level by just reaching the top of the overflow pipe, excess will drain out through the overflow pipe before replacing the check plug.
> 
> Not too difficult, but I think I'll let the shop take care of this one - Oil Filler VAS6262A; Adapter 2 VAS6262/2; Adapter 6 VAS6262/6
> 
> TW


Great info, thanks!

I couldn't find the interval at all in the book that came with the Atlas.

I was wrong about the 20k interval though. Some VW dealership website stated 20k. Guess they're trying to dig up more work? 










https://www.normreevesvw.com/volkswagen-atlas-maintenance-schedule-irvine-ca


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> Thanks. Was curious. Ive always wondered if the transmission fluid is underfilled from the factory and thus the reason for that “shhh” noise at 5mph.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I can't be more help, I'm not a Trans Tech. I don't think there's any conventional way of checking the fluid level. From reading the Service Manual, once the fluid is flowing out the overflow pipe, it's full (at 35-45c/95-113f) - so I suppose the only way to know it's full is by adding fluid until it runs out?

TW


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

darin311 said:


> I was wrong about the 20k interval though. Some VW dealership website stated 20k. Guess they're trying to dig up more work?


You must be new to car dealers.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Sorry I can't be more help, I'm not a Trans Tech. I don't think there's any conventional way of checking the fluid level. From reading the Service Manual, once the fluid is flowing out the overflow pipe, it's full (at 35-45c/95-113f) - so I suppose the only way to know it's full is by adding fluid until it runs out?
> 
> TW


Yup pretty much. The only way to know if you are at the correct level is hook up the adaptor and add more fluid back in, disconnect your adaptor and let the excess redrain and the level to settle back again to the top of the overfill tube. All at the proper oil temperature of course. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

7.4 quarts, but you won't be able to drain all of it, since a good chunk remains in the Torque Converter:

Fluid: Toyota World-Standard


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

*20,000 mile transmission service? Dealership says it's 40,000 miles*

2018 sel premium.

I've seen a few references for 20k transmission service (Example: https://www.timmonsvw.com/volkswagen-atlas-maintenance-schedule/)

But when I went in to get it done, they said the system doesn't require it until 40k. I want to make sure I'm covered in case anything goes wrong in the 10 year/200000 mile powertrain warranty.

Anyone have guidance on this? I'm fine with waiting but I don't want to get dinged if something comes up later.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Check your service book that came with your car. Every service is explained in it.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I think that's where I originally saw it but dealership still has my car. I'll check when I get it back.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's at 80k.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I plan to do mine at 20k. Get the break in oil out and who knows...may even help improve shifting.

Have not decided which oil to use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

While the manual says 80K (for fluid and filter screen) I believe the fluid in a transmission should be changed more often, especially if any towing is done. 
I’m planning on doing a drain and refill at about 30k with my next oil change. Per the “Aisin 8 speed Transmission 09P Self Study Program 850193” the trans holds 7.65L of fluid so I estimate a drain/refill is approx. 3L (40%). If anyone has done this and has a better number I’d love to have it to buy the correct amount of fluid.

It should not be difficult to do while the Atlas is raised for the oil change, but seems to require a couple of tools; Oil Fill Adapter VAS6262/2 & hose/pump*; 09D-321-181-B Trans Drain Plug Crush Washer; 5mm Allen; VCDS or ODB?? To check the fluid temp and assure a correct fill. Have I missed anything?

There is a thread started about this topic where I’ll post some pics and details unless (I hope) someone beats me to it. 

Transmission Fluid/Filter Change: Fluid Capacity?
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Change-Fluid-Capacity&highlight=Transmission


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> While the manual says 80K (for fluid and filter screen) I believe the fluid in a transmission should be changed more often, especially if any towing is done.....


So, what does the VW guidelines say about the fluid change with normal and towing use?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sounds like the change process is about identical to the 6-speed O9G that's in my mkV Jetta. I've done the fluid change in that car twice now. It's pretty easy. It even uses the same VAS6262/2, which I have. 

Re fluid capacity, I'd probably buy 4 liters and you should be good. 

FWIW, I just use an infrared thermometer on the trans fluid pan to gauge fluid temp, instead of a VCDS reading, and let the excess drain a few degrees early to compensate for heat transfer through the pan.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Transmission Drain & Fill (no filter change)*

I occasionally tow with my 2018 SEL-P Atlas so I believe the transmission fluid should be changed earlier than the 80k miles as prescribed in the manual for fluid and filter. 
Therefore, I did a simple drain & refill. Only some of the fluid will come out with each drain, but having approx. 39% new fluid is a lot better than waiting until 80k to do this same partial fluid change with a new filter (IMHO).
-Since my mileage was about 41k I did not change the transmission filter so those instructions are not in this write up. 

According to my math; changing 3L (which is what drained out) of the 7.65L in the Atlas Transmission gives me 39% new fluid. If I ran the vehicle for a few minutes to mix the old and new and then again drained and replaced another 3L of fluid, I would have a total of 63% new fluid. We get diminishing returns on the re-fresh since 39% of the second drain is basically new fluid. Next time I do this drain and re-fill I will probably do it twice to get more new fluid in the trans, especially if I am also replacing the filter. I include Pics of the old, new and excess fluid (drained per the final fluid level check). While the old and excess look similar in the pics, I can definitely see a difference. This similarity is why I will do it twice next time. I welcome any comments and review of my math. 

-Because I planned on doing the Front Differential service (first), Engine Oil/Filter change, then Trans Fluid Change, I drove the Atlas for 5 miles to warm up the Front Differential and Trans/Engine fluids. Front Differential and Oil change info are in separate posts.
-Trans Temp cannot be over 45 degrees C to check fluid level, so I waited to do it last. 
-I lifted the Atlas on jack stands and removed the Splash Pan.
-The Transmission drain & fill took about 90 additional minutes of working time once the Atlas is up and ready, but I moved slow to avoid errors and spills. Next time it will be 45 minutes.
This procedure could be done with wheels on the ground, the hardest part is getting the Splash Pan off since clearance is limited. Hoses and Trans fill tool will fit easily with wheels on the ground. 

The below instructions are what I gathered from various forum posts and my own experience from doing this same exercise on multiple cars & RV as well as several YouTube videos on similar VW transmissions, 
-I used a new $10 Garden Pump/Sprayer (with additional hose) from Lowe’s to refill the fluid. You could use a liter bottle pump or other method, but this was very quick (about 8 minutes for 3L), easy, inexpensive, but took a little planning and fitting the pieces together prior to needing them. 
-I removed a small filter at the tank end of the sprayer hose to not restrict fluid flow (see pic)
-I bought the Oil Fill Adapter: VAS6262/2 from Snap-On which is a beautiful brass threaded tube costing $22 (see Pic) https://vw.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?itemId=34720165 My dealer said it was not available to purchase from them. It is possibly similar to the $10 aluminum version available on eBay, but brass threads are nice and clean. 
-I kept the new oil in my home to make it easier to pump than if it was cold from the garage.

-Some on this forum have suggested using infrared thermometer to measure oil temp instead of VCDS. I found a difference of 12-15 degrees between the fluid temp reading from VCDS (which was higher) and my $30 infrared thermometer reading from the drain pan. 
-Cost: ATF (3) Liters at $20 ea.; Oil Fill Adapter $22; Trans Drain Plug Crush Washer $5; Pump $10; Hose $4 = About $100
I already had The Ross-Tech VCDS Software and cable to get Trans Fluid temp.

-I hope these instructions are reasonably clear, after reading them multiple times I could miss something.
-Please post options, improvements or items that are not clear.
-Thank you to those I have learned from. I am not a certified mechanic, these are my opinions and practices, use at your own risk.

Tools
-5mm Allen socket for: Drain Plug and Drain Pan Port Level Insert
-Oil Fill Adapter - VAS6262/2 to fill Trans 
-Pump (bottle pump or new $10 garden pump/sprayer) 
-30” of 7/16 or 11mm hose, (to connect garden pump to Oil Fill Adapter) 
-Empty container to measure old fluid 
-Ratchet for Allen socket
-Computer, VCDS Cable & instructions to access Trans Temp
-Floor Jacks and Jack Stands
-Nm/Inch Lb. Torque Wrench
-Optional Infrared Thermometer

Parts
VW 09D-321-181-B Trans Drain Plug Crush Washer $5.91 (dealer)
-VW G-055-540-A2 Trans Fluid - Need 3 liters for one normal drain/fill. 
(Trans holds 7.65L or 8.0 qt. total) I bought 4L to have an extra.

Supplies
-Rags; Plastic tarp, Newspapers, Gloves, Safety goggles 
-Drain Pan to catch the old fluid
-303 Degreaser, 409 or other de-greasing cleaner
-Liter measuring container if wanted
-A camera if you wish to document this service for warranty purposes
I use an old one that imprints the date on photos

Torque Specs
-Trans Pan drain plug; 12 ft lbs. torque, 16.27 Nm

Step by Step
Vehicle is already safely lifted on ramps or jack stands and Splash Pan is removed. 
-Gather all tools, parts & supplies. 
-Lay down tarp and newspapers to catch spills. 
-Locate Trans drain plug. Position: drain pan, 5mm Allen socket & ratchet, rags, gloves, safety glasses, cleaner.
-Use cleaner and wipe off area around drain plug.
-Connect VCDS cable, start vehicle and measure transmission fluid temperature (see VCDS Pic)
-With vehicle level, run engine to warm transmission until the fluid reaches 35 degrees C. Some info says 35C to 45 degrees C or 95 degrees F – 113 degrees F. I turned it off at 35. Heating up beyond 45C will take trans a long time to cool down before you can check the ATF level.
-Exit VCDS program, leave cable connected
-Turn off vehicle
-Remove Trans Drain/Fill Plug w/5 mm Allen wrench. 
-Remove Trans “Fill Port Level Insert” (Tube) from inside the Transmission Pan w/ 5 mm Allen wrench. (See Fluid Tube and Transmission cut-away Pics) 
-Drain and measure amount of fluid coming out, mine was approx. 3 Liters
-Re-install the "Fill Port Level Insert“ (It is plastic, don't over-tighten, I could not find a torque for this, so I made it finger tight)
This threads a long way into the pan (approx. 10mm), keep going as it will bottom out.
-Shake ATF bottles to mix contents and add 3L of ATF fluid to Spray Pump 
-Screw Oil Fill Adapter tool (VAS6262/2) to Trans Pan and connect to 11mm hose connected to Spray Pump (see Spray Bottle and Oil Fill Pic)
-Have drain plug (with old crush washer) ready. Save the new plug crush washer until after fill level check below.
-Pump in 3L of fluid, remove the fill hose holding your thumb over the Oil Fill Adapter, remove Oil Fill Adapter and quickly insert the drain plug, tightening slightly
There is some leakage here, so have the pan and rags ready.
-Start the vehicle, set emergency brake, with foot on brake, shift through all gears, including P and N , pausing 10 seconds on each gear to circulate and mix ATF 
-Start VCDS, measure transmission fluid temperature. I would not let it go beyond 35C.

Checking the ATF Fluid Level 
Since you want to check the fill level between 35C and 45C (with the engine running), I suggest you begin this process at the low end of this range as the trans fluid heats while excess fluid is draining. Starting above 35C may not allow time to drain excess before the fluid reaches 45C. My ATF increased approx. 1-1.5 degrees/minute.
Start Vehicle, start VCS Trans temp reading and warm ATF to 35 degrees C. 
-**Have engine idling and in Park ** Emergency brake on**.
2) Remove Trans drain plug, let any fluid drain, until it drips. Mine ran in a steady stream for about 2 minutes. The fluid tube is narrow so the stream is not fast
-If no fluid runs out, stop engine, stop VCS add another 500Ml of fluid, re-insert plug and go back to step 1. 
-When Trans finishes draining, Install the Trans Drain Plug with new Crush Washer (VW 09D-321-181-B)
-Torque Drain Plug to 16.27 Nm or 12 ft lbs. torque.
-Celebrate saving some money and theoretically extending the life of your Transmission.

Just FYI, if you are interested, some of my other service posts:
Haldex Service: #6 & #10 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Altas-3-6L-Haldex-oil-change&highlight=Haldex
Front Differential: #6 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9335205-Atlas-Transaxle-and-Differential-Maintenance
Oil Change: #243 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ine/page10&highlight=Atlas+Oil+Change+Routine
Brake flush: post #9 https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9398743-Brake-flush-question


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Fantastic write-up, thanks for posting! I'm at 31k on our Atlas and will probably do trans fluid around 40k just for peace of mind. I now have a VCDS so I'm looking forward to being able to get a much more accurate trans fluid temp than I've done in the past with an IR thermometer on my Jetta.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Great write up! I've read another one (here?) that supports that you should drop the pan and change the filter as well.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice write-up Chris4789! Thanks for posting this detailed DIY. I'm surprised how dark the fluid was already at this mileage. 

Am I understanding correctly that other than a filter replacement, only the same partial amount of fluid is replaced when done by the dealer?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Great write up! I've read another one (here?) that supports that you should drop the pan and change the filter as well.


I plan to drop the pan and do the filter. It's easy. Don't recall if the factory service schedule calls for filter too or just fluid. 



A4MOS19 said:


> Nice write-up Chris4789! Thanks for posting this detailed DIY. I'm surprised how dark the fluid was already at this mileage.
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that other than a filter replacement, only the same partial amount of fluid is replaced when done by the dealer?


A pro -- including a dealer -- would (preferably) use a flush machine, which connects to the trans and pumps fresh fluid through it while the car's running and effectively leaves you with 100% fresh fluid in the trans. These machines are $$$ so for a DIY, you really can only just drain and fill. As noted above, a decent amount (maybe half) of your ATF will remain in the torque converter and/or final drive areas if you do just a drain. A work-around, also as noted above, is to just do 2 or three fluid changes back-to-back. 

Re the dark fluid, you do get a lot of wear materials in a transmission, what with the valve body, clutch packs, gears, etc. etc. That's why there's a magnet on the drain pan, and also why you should change the fluid. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. It took a while to assemble the info before the work so I don’t make a big mistake and to document what I did on this project. I write these up to make it a lot easier/faster for me to do the task a second time, as well as help others save some time and money. This forum has helped me a lot so I want to add value back.

KarstGeo – This excellent post on a 2012 Tiguan service might be the one you remember, but he suggests only doing flushes. This was one of my sources, especially for the interesting “Trans Fill Port Level Insert” on these “no dipstick” transmissions. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...o-trans)&p=101660353&viewfull=1#post101660353
His Quote: “There won't be a next time for me changing the trans filter [at 40k miles] or haldex filter, i'm just going to drain fill 
everything on a 40k mile schedule and never worry about it again”.

A4MOS19- I have not yet dropped the pan but I’m sure you are correct, the same amount of fluid is changed in this drain/fill routine as dropping the pan and doing the filter. That’s why when I do the filter at 80k I will do two of these drain/fill operations and get more of the dirty oil out before running it through a clean filter. I was also surprised at the poor color of the fluid after only half of the recommended miles. I estimated only 1k towing miles with my ski boat, which is a pretty low number of tow miles. 

I wish I would have kept some of the fluid and sent it to Blackstone to analyze the quality of the ATF. I have already put in in my recycle container where I previously had motor oil and brake fluid. Perhaps Blackstone can tell me if it is too contaminated for a good reading even if the container was “empty” prior to adding the trans oil to it. 

mhjett – I agree with your comments on the trans flush machines and have paid for the service on other vehicles. I don’t know if shops offer that any longer. I would think a dealer would want to sell you the service and the 8-10 Liters of fluid to do the job. 
My dealer quoted me $440 for the Trans Filter/fluid change at 80k miles.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Found this thread while looking for info to change the tranny fluid on my wife's 2018 Tiguan with 09P Aisin brand 8 speed auto trans.

Fluid flush seems fairly straightforward in that its the same as every other VW auto trans. ErWIN manual says there is an extra bleed needed by driving the car after fluid change, getting it fully up to temp, then letting it cool down, and warm it up again to check level. Haven't found anyone having done the filter though. Typically you just drop the pan, swap the filter, and re-install the pan. But it appears the pan has no gasket and is, instead, glued to the tranny housing? This video is a very detailed overview of the Aisin 8 speed auto trans and says the pan is sealed with Toyota FIPG orange?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

This dealer website shows the Trans Pan Gasket at $50 as being separate from the Trans Filter at $75 so I believe you need both for a filter change. The simple "hollow" drain plug crush washer is $3.62
Some of the parts prices from VW are outrageous. I'd pay the $75 for the filter but it should come with the gasket and the crush washer.

Transaxle Parts for 2018 Volkswagen Atlas | Volkswagen of Marietta Parts


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Chris4789 said:


> This dealer website shows the Trans Pan Gasket at $50 as being separate from the Trans Filter at $75 so I believe you need both for a filter change. The simple "hollow" drain plug crush washer is $3.62
> Some of the parts prices from VW are outrageous. I'd pay the $75 for the filter but it should come with the gasket and the crush washer.
> 
> Transaxle Parts for 2018 Volkswagen Atlas | Volkswagen of Marietta Parts


That crush washer price is a little nuts, but overall those parts prices aren't bad if you compare them to what a dealer would charge to do the whole job.


----------

